

How Junk Food Can End Obesity - prostoalex
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/07/how-junk-food-can-end-obesity/309396/?single_page=true

======
shiven
All I see is a rehash of _bad science_ arguments regarding "calories", that
have been roundly thrashed in Gary Taubes excellent book 'Why we get Fat'.

Oh and also, a "Stockholm Syndrome"-like kow-towing to the corporate food
giants. Makes me wonder, what horse this author has in the race?

